# Dash Lights - Brake/ABS/Traction Control



## TheGreek (Aug 20, 2008)

Hey guys...not an Audi guy, but have always liked them...my new girlfriend has a 2003 A6 Quattro...has the 3.0 in it

She has several lights on her dash and I am not sure where to start or if they are all related...

The ABS, Traction Control, and Brake lights are on...

The brake light blinks and the other two are constantly on

I just did rotors and pads on the front and car seems to stop well...

any ideas of what to check?

would a vagcom tell me more?


----------



## MikkiJayne (Jan 1, 2007)

*FV-QR*

ABS sensors are the first thing to check, in case you disturbed any of the connectors. 

Vagcom is pretty much essential tho in this case. Even if it is as simple as a sensor you'll need vagcom to clear the codes. If its more complicated then the codes will tell you where to look :thumbup:


----------



## TheGreek (Aug 20, 2008)

Am I just looking to see if they are connected still, or is there anything in particular to check on them? I assume if they are plugged in and don't look like they are broke that is all I can check without vagcom, right?


----------



## TheGreek (Aug 20, 2008)

anyone have any help of where to start?


----------



## MikkiJayne (Jan 1, 2007)

*FV-QR*

Yeah without vagcom all you can really do is visually check the connectors are clean and connected. If there's nothing obviously wrong then you'll need vagcom to get any further.


----------



## TheGreek (Aug 20, 2008)

okay cool! i think i found someone with a vagcom...ill check it out and report back! thank you!


----------

